

Software Testing from the Perspective of a Hardware Engineer - nkurz
http://danluu.com/testing

======
hobarrera
Op seems to be confusing "Manually written tests" with "Manual testing", to
being with, amongst a few other things.

Manually written tests can be run millons of time with negligible manpower
cost. Manual tests take far more time and manpower.

